# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Handdrawn map of Sark

## Mexikorn

The tiny black rectangles are supposed to be buildings; mostly houses and the bigger ones churches, barnyards, warehouses etc. The random looking shapes are supposed to be trees/woods. The barely visible fine lines are supposed to be fields for harvest. I just got finished and may color the map later. Any feedback welcome.

----------

